# Clara Hughes



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Multiple Olympic medal winning Canadian cyclist and speed skater. Campaigner for mental health awareness.

Article about her in Toronto paper today
Clara Hughes conquers the dark weight of depression - The Globe and Mail

Link to "Let's Talk Campaign"
Bell Let's Talk


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Makes me proud to be a Canuck. She kick's a$$ on so many levels.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*redheads rule*

Chainstay, thanks for the thread, the links, and the props to one hell of an athlete and one fine Canadian. :thumbsup:


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Good for her!! She should be proud of what she is doing. This will benefit thousands. Imagine if no one openly discussed cancer or heart disease?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Depression is insidious, but as treatable as any other illness. I'm glad she's raising awareness.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Whenever I see her, I want to ride my bike. 

There was a special on CTV this evening where she tells a story about, after she started suffering from depression, she went on a bike tour with her husband, and to a certain extent, it started her on the road to recovery. 

She reminded me that riding is so much more than sport. Its daily therapy.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a guy piping in here, to say how much I appreciate those who would draw attention to this condition/disease. I believe that depression causes, and is an end-product, of so many of society's ills. We are likely the only creature on planet earth to suffer from this, though my dachsund is a little moody at times. If depression is treated properly, think of all the other bad things that get minimized or done away with altogether! I firmly believe that obsesity in America is caused by depression conditions, and if not, those who become obese fall into the trap of depression as well, making it even harder to recover and regain fitness. 

Cycling is a form of therapy for me too, that I never grow tired of. When I'm really down and get out for a hammer session in the great outdoors, I can completely recover from my situation!


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

You can "follow" Clara on Strava. She is putting up crazy miles, day after day after ....

At a Tucson training camp. I would love to be putting that kind of time on a bike, especially at this time of year, but you know ... Work, kids, house, etc.

Anyway, check out her mileage.


----------



## hobgoblin (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for this. As another one who has suffered from horrible depression, I totally understand what she is saying. She is my new hero.


----------

